
Airbnb asks SEC to let it give hosts equity - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/airbnb-asks-sec-to-let-it-give-hosts-equity-a7d99495-0782-4bce-92bb-4c692ef1b621.html
======
crsv
I mean it's nothing short of shrewd. Hosts are a critical resource to Airbnb -
so how do you bind that asset to your platform so that it doesn't leave? You
put it on a vesting schedule.

